# Dress regulations or rules



## Coombes (1 Oct 2006)

what are the rules for uniforms for reservests. Are we aloud to wear our uniform when not on duty? LIke if i where to show my buddys would it be ok? Or like am I only aloud to wear it to and from the base?


----------



## Steel Badger (1 Oct 2006)

Coombes

I would humbly suggest that you consult the chain of command, the large angry fellow who is your sectiuon commander.  He ( or she ) is likely to inform you that you are authorized to wear your uniform while on duty, and while travelling to and from your place of duty. I further suspect that should you ask him ( or her) if you can wear you kit to show off to your mates, that he ( or she) will treat you to a swift kick in the arse......


If this matter still confuses you, feel free to talk directly to you Company Sergeant Major........I am sure that compassionate and caring soul will assist you......



Cheers


SB


----------



## harry8422 (1 Oct 2006)

coombes think about it buddie why would you be allowed to where it on off duty hours as sb said consult your chain of command but be forwarned as to weather or not they tell you nicely or not



greg "pro patria"


----------



## GUNS (1 Oct 2006)

Coombes said:
			
		

> what are the rules for uniforms for reserves ts. Are we aloud to wear our uniform when not on duty? Like if i where to show my Buddy's would it be OK? Or like am I only aloud to wear it to and from the base?



When you wear your uniform off the base or after hours you must remember that your are representing 64,999 other soldiers.
If you do anything that would disgrace or call attention to yourself, you are disgracing or calling attention the the other 64,999 soldiers.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2006)

Ok question asked and answered, noything more to see here...move along, locked.


----------

